# What species is a Silver Piranha?



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

Wat species is silver piranha there was alot in one tank which species is it?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Details please. Size? other colors?

Virtually impossible to tell without a photo though.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

which big als....i've got too see this to be sure what they are. were they labelled as silver piranhas


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

The big als on kennedy.... yeah i asked the guy and he sed all they have is silver piranhas i was like uh. i was looking for another species but couldnt find out soo was wondering wat they were..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

maybe they are baby brandtii... they are solid silver when they are young, sometimes they have flamed caudal fins with orange yellow and red.. but their bodies are an intense silver at that size with a silvery eye. They wont change colors untill 6".

They are refered to on the species list as CN Brazilian Whites


----------

